# Kribensis and Zebra Danios



## MadChemist

Would a pair of Kribs do well with a school of 5 zebra danios in a planted 29G tank? Do Kribs recognize their owner like other cichlids? I've been reading about how smart cichlids are, and I've become really interested in them.

Would a male-female pair work, or would I be better off with two females?

Thanks!


----------



## Pablo

a male female pair would be best. You may have trouble getting enough food to them though. they are much slower and mellower feeders than danios are.


----------



## MadChemist

Thanks for the advice. If I used sinking cichlid pellets, would the danios eat them before they reached the bottom?


----------



## Ciddian

My danio used to loose interest in things that hit the bottom... but i am sure if they learn that goodies hang out there they might do the same  Mine liked to hang out in the current and catch stuff floating by...


----------



## MadChemist

Are there any good dither fish that wouldn't eat the cichlid's food? Could I keep male platies in the tank too?


----------



## PPulcher

I had no trouble keeping a group of zebra danios with a similar fish (Pelvichromis taeniatus). I got the dithers because the pair would never come out to eat anything! The Zebras did get pretty fat though.


----------



## Pablo

one method that works for getting food straight to the bottom is a tube. When I had loaches I used clear plastic tubing (rigid tubing from pet shop) and placed it in the middle of the tank then dropped food down it so it'd concentrate in a pile on the bottom. the loaches would attack the tube they learn fast.

As far as the danios go if you can manage to properly feed the kribs and danios without anyone getting obese or starving theres no reason not to do it but you could also try any other non aggressive small schooling fish. pretty much whatever.


----------



## MadChemist

Do you have any stocking suggestions for a 29 gallon planted tank? I would like to have at least two species in it and at least one of them should be a cichlid. I would prefer easier cichlids such as kribs, blue acaras, firemouths, etc. which can tolerate a wider range of water parameters so that I will not need to alter water chemistry.

It is very important that even if the cichlid digs, it will leave the plants alone.

I would greatly appreciate your suggestions as I am short of ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## Pablo

any of the tougher apistos like cacatuoides or borelli









blue ram









bolivian ram









Angel


----------



## MadChemist

Thanks for the suggestions. I really appreciate your help.

I think I'll stick with the kribs since they're easy and a bit larger than the rams and apistos.

If I had a pair of kribs and 5 zebra danios in the 29G, would there be enough room for the kribs to raise fry until they are old enough to sell or give away?
Could I also keep 3 male platies or a small freshwater shark (rainbow or redtail) with them? Or would that be pushing it?


----------



## Ciddian

i love Kribs... Pink bellies!!! X)


----------



## MadChemist

I went to Big Al's today to look at kribensis (I plan on buying from the Menagerie). The ones Big Al's had were small and very pale. None of them had any colour whatsoever and their fins look damaged (they were in a tank with convicts and some other small yellow cichlids).

Were the kribs colourless because they were stressed or because they were young?

Are adult kribs very colourful all the time or just for a short while when they want to breed?

Another question: If I went ahead and set up the tank with two kribs and 5 zebra danios, could I also add a single angelfish?


----------



## MadChemist

Let's forget about the kribs for now.

Could I keep a single angelfish and 5 or 6 gold zebra danios in the 29G?


----------



## Pablo

yes angel no danios.

Those fish seriously have issues. way too fast and whippy and consume 8x more food than other fish their size. they will make the angel miserable. switch them for a slow moving tetra and youre good to go


----------



## Pablo

MadChemist said:


> I went to Big Al's today to look at kribensis (I plan on buying from the Menagerie). The ones Big Al's had were small and very pale. None of them had any colour whatsoever and their fins look damaged (they were in a tank with convicts and some other small yellow cichlids).
> 
> Were the kribs colourless because they were stressed or because they were young?
> 
> Are adult kribs very colourful all the time or just for a short while when they want to breed?
> 
> Another question: If I went ahead and set up the tank with two kribs and 5 zebra danios, could I also add a single angelfish?


DO NOT buy fish from a store which rhymes with IG BALS

Those kribensis sound pretty trashy.. Menagerie usually gets decent ones.


----------

